# Post Pictures if you dress your Hav's for Holloween



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

I enjoyed the thread with all the pictures of body language. I want to see how many of you dress your Hav's for Holloween.. I am will post mine soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't dress my girls but this will be a fun thread if people post photos of their pups in costume. I know there have been Havanese costume parties in the past with some cute photos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's Kubrick for last year Halloween. He was a Brazilian soccer star. With him are Pablo with a Halloween jersey and Guapo as a football player!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are three high fashion neezers!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's Minnie & Mickey last year after a hard evening of trick-or-treating...


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

aaawww so cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Not any Havs here, but some pretty funny and original costumes!

Don't know why the last 2 won't post as pix. But, click on the link, they are way cute!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Jill!! Too cute!!!
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow! Pretty compliant dogs to put up with those costumes! I especially love the dalmation/cow--it didn't take much to convert his looks! Clever. And, the poor dog being eaten by a gator--must be in Florida, from what I've read recently about that state. Ha!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Mickey and Minnie are too cute!! Little angels, obviously.

And the soccer players are handsome for sure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, those are very good examples of why dogs hate Halloween. I especially like the balloon on the dalmation.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Leslie, those are very good examples of why dogs hate Halloween. I especially like the balloon on the dalmation.


MOO!!! ound:


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Jaime not happy about her new costume/dress!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well all my Fall playdates end up being halloween costume parades, 
Here are two of my girls from 2 years ago.

Lily IS my princess 
and 
Lexi - is absolutely my Angel!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember these pictures. They're so much fun to see! Aww, look at pretty Lily.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine from last year too. Sorry, not buying any for this year!

Here's Ricky the cowboy, with Sammy looking on, wondering what the heck!!!

View attachment 26164


Sammy, our prince.

View attachment 26162


View attachment 26163


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

This is an outfit a friend brought over (her dog had outgrown). As you can see, Lexi was not very excited about it..... I won't put her through the ordeal of wearing it on Halloween.

Marti


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

But she' s the cutest bee ever!
Marj-those are priceless.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hahahaha... Oh my gosh Marj, the look on Sammy's face reacting to Ricky's costume is just too much! ound:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh, Marti. She is so cute in that bee costume! Of course, she is always cute, but that first one is too cute for words.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha . . these are all hysterical, but, Marj, your photo of Sammy's expression looking at Ricky in that ridiculously funny cowboy outfit made me bust out laughing. The priceless Hav tilt of the head!! Love it . . .


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

Show us more! I think my Yogi should be a ladybug or a bee....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Made my own costumes, so the hats would stay on...*

Mine are always shaking off their hats...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And they don't hold still either!*

You have to hold them to get a photo!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I love this thread!!!

Gucci the Hooters Girl:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That picture of Ricky in the cowboy costume and Sammy looking on is one of my all-time fave! LOL 

Lexi is adorable, even if she does stick out her tongue! lol 

Gucci, you shameless hussy you!!! :jaw: ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't usually dress them but my neighbor gave me one costume last night. Here is Comet being a good sport!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ah, sweet comet!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver's at his daycare Halloween party today. He's not crazy about costumes, but we did manage to get one on him.


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

marjrc said:


> Mine from last year too. Sorry, not buying any for this year!
> 
> Here's Ricky the cowboy, with Sammy looking on, wondering what the heck!!!
> 
> ...


OMG! Everyone is sooo cute, LOOOOVE THE SHERIF!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Kara!! That is so cute!! Yes, what a fun thread!


----------



## Sanya Sanders (Oct 22, 2009)

HOOTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I might steal your idea for next year...

(Although I have a boy....so it might not work)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty and Galen decided not to compete with our baby granddaughter Bailey, age 2, Galen and Smarty think she is a treat all by herself.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Look how Galen adores her little girl! How sweet! All three of your girls are precious!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

That picture is so sweet. The pictures with the little ones and the furbabies that love them are truly the best! They melt my heart!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This is Gracie's first Halloween so she got to be an Angel! Murphy is Candy Corn and Scooter is a Pumpkin. None of them were too thrilled but I think they're cute!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:
OK how do you get 3 to sit together nicely? I couldn't get my 2 to do it


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband and my daughter had treats they were holding out of sight! LOL


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Halloween from Felice (the black irish pied) and Pace (the red/silver parti)! I never post--but always enjoy everyone else's photos so thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, Gracie looks like "see, I TOLD you I'm an angel!" Murphy and Scooter are good sports, too!

Felice and Pace are darling! I love both their colors. Glad you finally posted!  Hope to see more from you!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ann - those three dogs are just hysterical. I can't believe you have three Havs!! Seems like it was just months ago that Scooter joined your family and you found the forum...amazing.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok you get the pic but I am hiding behind my hair in embarassment .....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann I love that picture, Gracie's expression is priceless. The boys are so handsome.

Felice and pace's picture lools like a post care. Very cute....

Scooby you are in very good company of humiliated dogs. Now you get to look forward to Christmas.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

mintchip said:


> I don't usually dress them but my neighbor gave me one costume last night. Here is Comet being a good sport!


That's great!


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

pacehavi said:


> Happy Halloween from Felice (the black irish pied) and Pace (the red/silver parti)! I never post--but always enjoy everyone else's photos so thought I'd give it a try!


What a fabulous photo!


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

My husband and our dogs always greet the kids at the door. So this year it was Ruben, the Iron Chef. Not a great photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Iron Chef!*

How cute!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the Iron Chef, that's so funny!!!

Anne-I know what you mean, can't believe we have 3 of these sweet dogs! Our families think we've lost our minds.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

But Ann....it's everyone else who's lost their mind


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree Pat, bless their hearts.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

All these pic's are too cute!!

This is Ricky from a few years ago


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are my three little darlings!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby they are adorable!
(you have 2 blondes or is one a new one?)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

HaHa Sally! No, the 1st one is Kohana and the last one is Kohana! I like the last photo of Kohana better but the first one shows her costume better!


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Here a couple of Tugger going Trick or Treating with the kids. He even scored 2 doggie cookies along the way!

The last picture is of Tugger and my son passed out on the couch after a busy night!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. Tugger is a beautiful dog!! And the last picture is priceless! A boy and his dog...just makes you smile, and you probably loved that they were both so tired. Ha!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ch Disneyland's Viva For Tapscott's


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

My little monkey. She didn't want to look at the camera when she had that banana to chew!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

These costumes are great! I am laying in bed with dh and we are cracking up!!!!! No costume for Izzo - maybe next year~!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Comet, you look great! 

Ann, that is quite the feat, getting all 3 sitting together. I agree that treats and promises of treats are what work best for photo sessions! lol I love the 'candy corn' costume.

MacGyver makes a cute devil, way too cute to even come close to being a devil. lol

Pace and Felice look great. I'm glad you posted! 

Sandi, what adorable girls. All 3 of them!

Iron Chef, omg, what a great idea! lol

Ricky the Jester is a terrific photo! He's 'laughing' so it's just perfect.  

Libby, your 3 are darlings! 

Tugger, the bumble bee is cute, but I love the last picture of your boys flaked out on the couch. lol

I call my two 'little monkeys' all the time, so that is a perfect costume. Love all the photos everyone!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola dressed as a clown for the doggie costume party at the park. She refused to wear the hat and the costume only stayed on long enough for me to take some pictures because the poor thing could barely walk.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lola is precious!!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Love to see all the pups in costume...although I'm not sure they are as thrilled with us!!!!
This is Cosmo looking very dapper as a Gondolier!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my! How debonair Cosmo looks! He'll sweep those females right off their feet. 
(Love his coat!!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Chaucer is the most adorable vampire ever.
Oh my goodness-Cosmo looks absolutely amazing-where did you find that costume??
The cutest!!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Beth, we bought it in Venice, Italy. I wanted my DH to get a matching one ...but he was having none of it!! LOL!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver was a devil at his party this year.


----------

